# pics of arnie the chihuahua pup



## vikki (Jan 3, 2008)

just thought i'd upload a few more pics of arnie so you can get a better look at him! if you are interested then please message me. vikki


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

very cute pup


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is lovely, I would love him as would my chihuahua, just dont have that mucj chash this close to christmas and 3 of my kids birthdays, I hope you find a loving home for him.

Here is my girl as a pup and at a ripe old age of 10


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

lovely pictures of batman, That one would take clean of if a gust of wind blew up, Hes sweet as 

love ur old crumpet to vix, she's so cute, both pics are gorgeous.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lovely pictures of batman, That one would take clean of if a gust of wind blew up, Hes sweet as
> 
> love ur old crumpet to vix, she's so cute, both pics are gorgeous.


hee hee cheers


----------



## vikki (Jan 3, 2008)

lo at batman! we've allways called him batthink. i love the pics of your chi's too vix they're absolutley adorable especially the older one.


----------



## Groomer1 (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG how cute-
our chihuahua is called arnie too!
the black, white and tan one


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Im wanting a chi every time i see more and more pic's 
to many dogs tho, plus i think my deafy mite get atad jealous hehe.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Groomer1 said:


> OMG how cute-
> our chihuahua is called arnie too!
> the black, white and tan one


very cute chihuahuas


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

vikki said:


> lo at batman! we've allways called him batthink. i love the pics of your chi's too vix they're absolutley adorable especially the older one.


thanks you I cant believe how much that cheeky little mite chewing its bedding has changed and is now my liitle old lady Tasha


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

I would like to appoligise to the owner of arnie!! i am sorry if it felt like i was attacking you i did not intend to come across like that.
Very hansom boy!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww he's lovely


----------



## vikki (Jan 3, 2008)

thankyou and no probs leanne. here's a pic of taz when he was 3 months old and a pic of arnie with his brother rocky that we also took on from the seller as they were so young! rocky was givien to my mum and dad as a companion for them after losin their corgi. they didn't want arnie aswell as they can't cope with 2 pups


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaww cute!!


----------

